
Gardens of the Sun - mooreds
https://www.boulderweekly.com/boulderganic/gardens-of-the-sun/
======
seltzered_
The keyword in the article is ‘agrivoltaics’, which was also recently written
about here [https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/09/crops-under-solar-
pa...](https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/09/crops-under-solar-panels-can-
be-a-win-win/) about university of Arizona’s Barron-Gafford group:
[https://www.barrongafford.org/research.html](https://www.barrongafford.org/research.html)

